

Show HN: OneDayLunch - Simple Dating Service (register required ;( ) - skyfantom
http://onedaylunch.com

======
skyfantom
It's our first step make people happy.) Now it's support: match (hotornot,
tinder), geosorting, geoforum, multilanguage, adaptive markup, async chat...

Next step we gonna add video-chat, and some gamification part.

Working on django.

------
groundCode
if you want to capture the English market, please do some copy editing on your
site.

~~~
skyfantom
It's not our strong side (unfortunately), but we are working on this, thank
you. I'll do it right now. )

